# Gaming on hp touchPad cm10 jelly bean update 26/8/12



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE4JTajDBZM

final fantasy iii
G.T.A III
Dungeon hunter 3
blood and glory
Shadowgun
Disert wind
Riptide hd
Dead trigger
More videos comning soon


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey cool, Looks like a lot of stuff ran well. Please list the games you tested too


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you I don't have tested yet more game but I will do, 
Stay tuned


----------



## rwcqlove (Apr 7, 2012)

nice, can't want to install


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! The video performace looks great. I want both those games you showed and look forward to more vids.

Three questions:
1. Gaming with no sound? Or is that working now on CM10?
2. Your YouTube vids are very good captures. These are no cam job & crop. By what method are you VidCapturing by?
3. Do these games run in ICS?

I want both those games you showed and look forward to more vids.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you have the tegra3 graphics fix done for Dead Trigger.
Cheers
John


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Zzed said:


> Wow! The video performace looks great. I want both those games you showed and look forward to more vids.
> 
> Three questions:
> 1. Gaming with no sound? Or is that working now on CM10?
> ...


1) sound still doesn't working on cm10
2) download screencast (paid app) from play store
3) these games running on cm10 jelly bean but both games running super smooth on cm9 ics

I will upload in the end of this week more videos


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

snake65 said:


> Did you have the tegra3 graphics fix done for Dead Trigger.
> Cheers
> John


Yes I have but in this video I don't have enabled


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

My recent CM10 builds won't boot - sync'd yesterday and someone who sync'd yesterday else said his also wasn't booting. Are you cherrypicking something to fix the boot issue?


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

Redflea said:


> My recent CM10 builds won't boot - sync'd yesterday and someone who sync'd yesterday else said his also wasn't booting. Are you cherrypicking something to fix the boot issue?


any news about sound

Envoyé depuis mon cm_tenderloin avec Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

coppolla said:


> any news about sound
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon cm_tenderloin avec Tapatalk


It was still broken on previous builds w/the build fix patch. I was able to build w/out that patch at this point, but the build wouldn't boot, and sound is still broken on CM10 builds as far as I know...drmarble (one of the participants of the CM Touchpad build guide thread here -http://rootzwiki.com...d/page__st__780) has said he may look into it.


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)




----------

